# 2011 335D Bluetooth Audio Question??



## Snaggy (Mar 28, 2012)

I have never had Bluetooth audio on my cars and I'm not sure if the software on my 335D is the most current version. When I was test driving different cars at dealerships and my son connected his i-phone in the first tester, he said the entire music library was displayed on the screen. On my car, only one song is displayed and you have to blindly scroll through the screen one at a time. I brought this to the dealers attention and they claim that it will not display the music library on the screen to scroll through?? Either my son is dreaming and incorrect, or I have an older software version that does not allow full display (only arrow forward or back with single song displayed). Can you other 335D owners tell me what your screen displays when a current i-phone is connected? Thanks! Dave


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

What is the build date of your car?


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 28, 2012)

62Lincoln:

Not sure where to find build date. I have the original papers showing the car being inspected in August 2011. I presume it was shipped from the factory just prior to that? Please let me know how to determine build date if that's not close.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Snaggy said:


> 62Lincoln:
> 
> Not sure where to find build date. I have the original papers showing the car being inspected in August 2011. I presume it was shipped from the factory just prior to that? Please let me know how to determine build date if that's not close.
> Thanks,
> Dave


IIRC the build date would be on the placard on the driver's door jamb.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 28, 2012)

Listerone,

Per your reply, I found the build date to be 7/11.

Thanks


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

You cannot scroll or view the music library on your phone via bluetooth. You can only play and skip tracks. Full music library selection is available via USB only.


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 28, 2012)

meeksdigital,

Thanks. My son must have been incorrect. Maybe he was thinking of the phone address book. I'll pass this along to my son.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

meeksdigital said:


> You cannot scroll or view the music library on your phone via bluetooth. You can only play and skip tracks. Full music library selection is available via USB only.


I'm pretty sure you can if you have BMW Apps. I'll double check but I'm pretty sure I can do this.


----------

